# will a AMNPS work in a 18.5 wsm?



## rdwhahb (Sep 23, 2013)

As titled I am looking into getting a 5x8 AMNPS will this work in my 18.5 wsm? I want to use it for cheese and maybe nuts?  IF yes then what else are you all using the AMNPS for??


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, but for cold smoking only

The charcoal uses up most of the available oxygen, leaving very little for the pellets to burn

TJ


----------



## rdwhahb (Sep 23, 2013)

Do you recommend using the water pan or no? By the way, my wife was the one that called you on your cell! (Jennie1974)


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 23, 2013)

Sure, sick your wife on me to do the dirty work!!!

LOL!!!

The water pan will help disperse the smoke inside your WSM, but not necessary

If you're planning on smoking cheese, you could fill the water pan with blocks of ice.  When the smoke smoke hits this "Cold Mass", it's tempered and reduces the temp in your smoker.  Cheese sweats around 90° or so

This time of year is great for smoking cheese and you should not need to use any ice

TJ


----------



## rdwhahb (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! Already have a few 1# packs of cheese waiting lol.


----------



## tank (Sep 24, 2013)

rdwhahb said:


> Thanks for all the help! Already have a few 1# packs of cheese waiting lol.


Yeah it will work for cold smoking.  I have the 22.5 WSM and use the AMNPS in it for cheese all the time.  I usually keep the water pan in place.  I tried once to put the amnps in the water pan (no water or ice) and the cheese on the top rack.  The temps were a little to high for me.  I now keep the amnps on the charcoal grate with the bottom vents open and the top vent open.  No problem cold smoking cheese or nuts.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you folks use pellets or dust in the maze  to cold smoke cheese, nuts, salt, etc?


----------



## black (Sep 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## tank (Sep 24, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Do you folks use pellets or dust in the maze to cold smoke cheese, nuts, salt, etc?


I have used both.  If smoking cheese and it is hot out I will use dust because it releases less heat.  If outside temperature isn't an issue then it depends on what type of smoke I want to apply.  I have found that lighting one end of pellets is about equal to lighting both ends of dust.


----------



## damon555 (Sep 24, 2013)

I used dust and put a few jugs full of ice in that water pan. Make sure you keep the AMNPS in an area that won't get dripped on by the condensation that might build up on the bottom of the water pan.

If you look closely you can see the AMNPS in the bottom of my 22.5" WSM













IMG_1236.jpg



__ damon555
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## jennie1974 (Sep 24, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Sure, sick your wife on me to do the dirty work!!!
> LOL!!!
> 
> The water pan will help disperse the smoke inside your WSM, but not necessary
> ...



I'm always doing the dirty work lol


----------



## bugz13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Actually the 12" A-Maze-N Tube smoker works great in both the 18" and the 22.5" WSMs for smoking cheese (ice in the water pan). It runs for about 4 hours on one load of pellets; that seems to be plenty of time for my smoked cheese. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## dave17a (Oct 17, 2013)

Thats a big block of cheese. Smoker a long time


----------

